# Malt needing to be rescued PLAINFIELD IL



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Below find a copy/paste of an email I just sent to the Mid-west Coordinator for the American Maltese Association Rescue. It explains this post. 

I thought I would post it here too in case there is a SM member who lives in the area who might be able to go rescue this adorable little guy out of jail. My friend loves this little Malt (mix?) and says that he is such a sweetheart, but she has been unable to convince hubby to sign the adoption papers. This reminds me of another current thread on this site...but my friend has been married to her hubby for 30 years.

My friend said the fluff has been neutered, has been immunized, and is on heartworm preventative (which should mean he was tested heartworm negative). 

Here's the email with a link showing a pic of "Wagner". I wonder whether he got his name because he wags his tail so much. I so hope someone can help this poor little guy and get him out of the shelter.

_Hi Cheryl,_

_I found your name on the American Maltese Assoc. Rescue website. I am about 8-1/2 hours south of you in Bloomfield, MO and have been owned by a Maltese for almost 18 years. My first Maltese passed away last August at the age of 17 and I brought home a new Maltese puppy the first of November; Ivy has just turned 6 months old. I have also fostered abandoned dogs (though never a Maltese) for many years._

_I have a friend who lives in Plainfield, IL. Twice over the past couple of days she has been to look at a little Maltese (mix?) who is in the shelter at ANIMAL CARE CENTER 14411 S. Rt 59 in Plainfield. He had been picked up as a stray by Animal Control. Here he is on Petfinder, "Wagner": __http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25120042__ As I understand it, he has already been neutered and vaccinated though that would need to be confirmed._

_My friend just loves him and says he is an absolute sweetheart, affectionate and loving, and she would love to adopt him. Unfortunately she has not been able to convince her husband and the shelter requires the signature of both she and her husband before they will allow Wagner to be adopted by her. Since it does not look like my friend will be able to convince her hubby, I thought I would write to see whether you have a foster network in the area that could take in little Wagner and get him out of the shelter. _

_I hope that you will be able to assist this little guy by getting him out of the shelter and into a foster home, and eventually finding him his very own forever home where he will be properly cared for and loved. Thank you for any assistance you may be able to give him._


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The link won't open - do you have a different link?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Hang on...that is odd...


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

OK, here's the PetFinder listing again:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Plainfield, IL | Wagner

If that doesn't work, try this link below; then scroll down to the bottom through the list of animals in their shelter to "Wagner", and click on his name.

Help Save Pets - Adoption - Available to Adopt


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Just Seen Wagner, gosh I Sure Hope He Gets A Forever Home.*
*I Find It Hard Looking At Those Posts Sometimes I Cry. Its Just So Heart breaking. These Poor Little Ones Dont Deserve This. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks like he's already under the care of a rescue - helpsavepets.org Is a rescue that pulls from shelters and finds homes. I don't know much about them but I am familiar with Animal Care Center - it's a wonderful facility that I would take my girls to if it want 45 minutes away.

I hope this little sweetie finds his fur-ever home soon!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

One of my sorority sisters is a vet there!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! How coincidental! I sure hope that the little guy can get into a home situation soon. My friend was hoping it would be her home but her hubby wasn't "on board" with the idea...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

IvysMom - are you or your friend in the area?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

My friend lives in Plainfield. I'm 8-1/2 hours south.


----------

